# MSD Digital 6AL pn6425 issues



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello! I purchased a Digital 6AL for my 1986 Power Ram 50. Followed the wiring diagram to a T, get spark from the dizzy input wire, but no spark to the plugs (signal not firing). I used the magnetic pickup wires (green/violet) as I have 2 wires coming from the dizzy (black/white +, green -).

My distributor

Proof of it being the same:









Do I need to wire it differently? What did I mess up here, please?



More pics for reference:

Blaster2 hooked up:










Have power!











Help greatly appreciated in troubleshooting this mess. I have the PDF instructions, iirc.

(this was also posted at the MSD forums, but I doubt I'll see a response for a few days...)


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Acuta


The harness is a mess I see 2 ground wires that are disconnected, If those are part of the body ground you have to re-attach them. You have to make sure that those ground wires have nothing to do with the ignition. First you need to isolate where the fault is, to do this you will need a test light to see whether or not the module is switching. Connect a test light to the negative side of the coil, with ignition on the test light should be off. Have an assistant and crank the engine, the test light should flicker on/off, if it doesn't then there is a problem in the primary circuit.

In the diagram the system uses the green as negative and the violet as positive coming from the distributor, BUT, on your distributor the color codes are different. The wires coming from your distributor go to the original ignition module, in the diagram your original module has to be disconnected from the distributor for the system to work or else there is signal interference. The wires from YOUR distributor White/black (positive) Green (negative) has to be connected to the polarity on the MDS box. Are these connections OK ? 


Your distributor also turns clockwise, which means that you will have to check the position of the plate of the magnetic pick-up. There is an arrow that should be pointing to the direction of rotation. Keep in mind that the most important adjustment is the air gap. Any deviation from spec and you won't have spark. That needs to be adjusted on the magnetic pick-up, the adjustment according to the instructions is ranged from .050" to a maximum of .080". Their recommendation is .060". Did you double check the air gap adjustment with feeler gage ? 


If you still don't have spark you will have to test your ignition components one-by-one for any defect. There are instructions on how to test MDS components on their web site. 

post back your findings.


----------

